# Trovoada de 14 de Junho 2006



## I_Pereira (30 Mai 2007 às 19:46)

Cacia, ainda dia 13, das 22:44 às 0:35 de dia 14 a "tal" sessão fotográfica 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Esgueira, das 5:25 às 5:37


----------



## mocha (31 Mai 2007 às 14:55)

Ivo grandes fotos k tu tiras!!! 
es pro ou amador?


----------



## I_Pereira (4 Jun 2007 às 02:02)

Fotografo amador e amador de trovoadas


----------



## Rog (12 Jun 2007 às 08:38)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jun 2007 às 12:56)

Penso que foi nesse mesmo dia, mais a sul no MONTIJO:

http://videos.sapo.pt/full.html?f=/rPzYCvwY5pwj8aE0bhGg/mov/1


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 14:24)

nao cosigo ver o video diz k a pagina que tento visualizar n existe


----------



## mocha (27 Jun 2007 às 16:42)

ja consegui  
uma tromba de água efectivamente


----------



## Mago (27 Jun 2007 às 21:04)

Excelêntes Fotos !!!

vejam no dia 14 de Junho de 2006 a Quantidade de Precipitação em apenas uma hora registada por uma Estação Automática do I.M. em Trancoso (Guarda)


----------

